# can i run armidex and nolva while on cycle?



## alphabolic (Feb 18, 2011)

im dojng my first cycle with GP test prop 100 only.  i have arimidex and nolva and wanted to know if i could run both the nolva and arimidex while on cycle to prevent gyno.  everyone says nolva is amazing at preventing gyno but im not sure if i can do both at the same time...


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 18, 2011)

Arimidex is all you need, besides the clomid used for PCT.  Throw the nolva in the back of your closet and hope you never have to use it.  It's usually kept on hand in case of emergencies.  Run the adex until your cycle is over and done with.  I'd also invest in some HCG so your balls don't shrink.  But that's your call and it isn't a "must have".


/V


----------



## james-27 (Feb 18, 2011)

There is no reason to run them both.


----------



## TwisT (Feb 18, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Arimidex is all you need, besides the clomid used for PCT.  Throw the nolva in the back of your closet and hope you never have to use it.  It's usually kept on hand in case of emergencies.  Run the adex until your cycle is over and done with.  I'd also invest in some HCG so your balls don't shrink.  But that's your call and it isn't a "must have".
> 
> 
> /V



Exactly this!

-T


----------



## mich29 (Feb 19, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Arimidex is all you need, besides the clomid used for PCT.  Throw the nolva in the back of your closet and hope you never have to use it.  It's usually kept on hand in case of emergencies.  Run the adex until your cycle is over and done with.  I'd also invest in some HCG so your balls don't shrink.  But that's your call and it isn't a "must have".
> 
> 
> /V



you beat me to it


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 19, 2011)

mich29 said:


> you beat me to it






lol

/V


----------



## alphabolic (Feb 19, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Arimidex is all you need, besides the clomid used for PCT. Throw the nolva in the back of your closet and hope you never have to use it. It's usually kept on hand in case of emergencies. Run the adex until your cycle is over and done with. I'd also invest in some HCG so your balls don't shrink. But that's your call and it isn't a "must have".
> 
> 
> /V


 
well its an 8 week cycle and i only bought one vial of HCG at 5000iu which will only be good in the fridge for what 4-5 weeks tops?  i wanted to start at 250iu 2x per week from weeks 1-8 but i cant now.  so i guess i'll start the HCG at week 4 or 5.  that means i'd have like 3000iu left by the time i finish my cycle.  so how should i take the remainder of the 3000iu HCG in the few days between my last injection and first day of PCT?

and i considered running arimidex .5mg every other day because i have slightly puffy nipples (not gyno) but when im cold or pinch them they look and feel completely normal.  im around 13% body fat which im getting down even more before i start up.  and i heard nolva is GREAT for gyno.  so if i start to get gyno should i stop the arimidex and replace with nolva every day until it goes away?

if anyone could answer those 2 questions id greatly appreciate it.


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 19, 2011)

If you begin to get gyno while on adex just up the dosage or the frequency.  If it is really bad you can run nolva with adex in case of a gyno emergency.  Nolva actually reduces the effectiveness of adex or letro.  I like to use clomid nolva and aromasin for PCT.  Nolva doesn't decrease the effectiveness of aromasin ( a steroidal AI which is different from adex and letro which are not steroidal).  Do what everyone said though try to avoid nolva if you can because some believe it can hinder gains while on cycle because it causes a reduction in IGF-1 .


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 19, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> well its an 8 week cycle and i only bought one vial of HCG at 5000iu which will only be good in the fridge for what 4-5 weeks tops?  i wanted to start at 250iu 2x per week from weeks 1-8 but i cant now.  so i guess i'll start the HCG at week 4 or 5.  that means i'd have like 3000iu left by the time i finish my cycle.  so how should i take the remainder of the 3000iu HCG in the few days between my last injection and first day of PCT?
> 
> and i considered running arimidex .5mg every other day because i have slightly puffy nipples (not gyno) but when im cold or pinch them they look and feel completely normal.  im around 13% body fat which im getting down even more before i start up.  and i heard nolva is GREAT for gyno.  so if i start to get gyno should i stop the arimidex and replace with nolva every day until it goes away?
> *
> if anyone could answer those 2 questions id greatly appreciate it*.




1. I would use 1000iu a week, 500iu X2 M/Thrs

2. You made a mistake of not starting the AI on day one.  I'd start ASAP with .5mg ED, perhaps 1mg for the first week.  You should hope that all you need is the AI (adex) and don't have to turn to nolva.  At this point you are better off with aromasin.  Get some letro and keep that on hand as well.

In the future, run the AI for the entire length of your cycle so you don't have these problems.  You didn't do all your homework bro.



/V


----------



## alphabolic (Feb 19, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> 1. I would use 1000iu a week, 500iu X2 M/Thrs
> 
> 2. You made a mistake of not starting the AI on day one. I'd start ASAP with .5mg ED, perhaps 1mg for the first week. You should hope that all you need is the AI (adex) and don't have to turn to nolva. At this point you are better off with aromasin. Get some letro and keep that on hand as well.
> 
> ...


 
i havent started my cycle yet man, neither did i receive it yet.  i should've made myself more clear on that my bad.  

but i will probably go with the 1000iu HCG per week from weeks 4-8.  that makes sense.  

i have 40 tabs of arimidex 1mg/tab so i can use at least .5mg every day on cycle if needed.  

for PCT im doing

clomid:  50/50/50/50
nolva:40/40/20/20

thats as much clomid as i have.  im wondering if i should order more to start at 100 clomid ed for the first 2 weeks.

nolva i have plenty


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 19, 2011)

I personally wouldn't use the nolva for pct, why lower you GH and IGF levels?  Don't need it.

Clomid is all that you need (and your AI).  I would get more if I was in your position. IMHO.


/V


----------



## alphabolic (Feb 19, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> I personally wouldn't use the nolva for pct, why lower you GH and IGF levels? Don't need it.
> 
> Clomid is all that you need (and your AI). I would get more if I was in your position. IMHO.
> 
> ...


 
yea im probably gonna have to place another order for clomid  oh well better safe than sorry.  letro seems like overkill for my cycle but could come in handy for gyno so i'll have to see about that.  also feel like i should have went with aromasin but arimidex will do.

once again thanks for the help


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 19, 2011)

Complete HRT Medication Instructions:
Testosterone Cypionate 200mg:
10ml vial premixed, oil based solution.
No refrigeration needed, keep out of direct sunlight in a cool, dry place.

Dosage: 1.0 ml per week, once a week.
Use a 20 gauge 1 1/2 inch needle syringe to withdraw testosterone.
Use a 23 gauge 1 1/2 inch needle syringe to inject.

Injection Site: Intramuscular injection.
Gluteal posterior lateral, below your beltline in the area of the high hip pocket.

Anastrozole (Arimidex) 0.5mg:
Use 24 capsules of Anastrozole 0.5mg per each testosterone therapy.

Dosage: Take one (0.5mg) capsule every week. The day after your Testosterone injection.

Purpose: Blocks negative feedback caused by estrogen.

start 3ed week
HCG (Human Chorionic Gonadotropin):
10ml or 11ml vial of HCG / 10ml vial of bacteriostatic water.
*(MULTI-DOSE VIALS - MUST BE REFRIGERATED AFTER
RECONSTITUTING).
Mixing Instructions:
Using a 3ml / 20 gauge needle syringe, draw 5.5 ml (11.000 units) or 5.0 ml (10.000 units) of bacteriostatic water and load the water into the HCG vial. Swirl well and refrigerate vial after reconstitution.

Dosage: 25 units on insulin syringe 2X per week. T-1, T-2 days prior to your Testosterone injection

Injection Site: Subcutaneous injection. Use a 30 gauge 1/2" insulin syringe to
draw HCG for injection. Administer near the naval just below the skin, gently
pinch up the skin and inject at a right angle to the injection site using a quick
smooth motion.

this what the doc gave me


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 19, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> yea im probably gonna have to place another order for clomid  oh well better safe than sorry.  letro seems like overkill for my cycle but could come in handy for gyno so i'll have to see about that.  also feel like i should have went with aromasin but arimidex will do.
> 
> once again thanks for the help



Arimidex works well and doesn't completely kill estro, aromasin is stronger and kills more estro.  You need to have some.  Your cycle is light so arimadex should suffice with no probs.  It's the only AI I've ever used....besides vitamin C. 


/V


----------

